# Source for tender to loco wires with a plug?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Im putting DCC in a steamer, and I need to fit the decoder in the tender, I was wondering if there is a wire with a small plug already made for this?

I think they have 6 wires..


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Nevermind! I found one!

However, I would like to know if you know of other brand in case this one sucks.


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

Look here.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Harnesses-s/3256.htm


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I use the Soundtraax one one two of mine so far. Works well.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Soundtraxx is an industry leader. It won't suck.

Although keep in mind that defective happens, and give them a fair shake if it does.


----------

